# Serrasalmus compressus ?



## Sonic (Feb 28, 2006)

Hoping someone with greater piranha knowledge than myself could confirm that this is Serrasalmus compressus (black Piranha) as its my sons first piranha and it would be nice to know a little more about it plz, ive checked the pics on here and its the closest match i could find, but like i said iam far from an expert in this field.
Thanks Neal

View attachment 96288


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

not sure what it is, but it is quite stunning! nice pickup

might be a sanchezi also.. not sure


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say sanchezi also based on that picture. A compressus will have bars in its spotting pattern. Nice fish and welcome to the site!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd say sanchezi too.

:welcome:


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## Sonic (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks all guess thats what it prob is, only time and a few good feeds will tell, it was being sold as a black Belly Piranha but we all know what retailers are like they will tell you a guppy is a Piranha if its going to sell them lol, sanchezi is still a nice looking specimen, personaly i wish they would stay this size he looks cute


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

realy nice fish! how big?


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

nice sanchezi!

ian


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are scaring me. My "rhom" looks very similar to this fish. It also has red coloration in the same areas. I have to get a picture of my fish. Nothing against sanchezi, but id be pretty dissapointed if my fish wasnt what I thought he was.

My rhom is around 4 inches. How would you distinguish between a young rhom and a sanchezi?


----------



## Sonic (Feb 28, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> realy nice fish! how big?


He's only 2.5" atm.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm going with sanchezi.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

could still be a rhom at that size.........

rhom and sanchezi ive seen at that size look the same and both have the red on the anal fin and the gill plate area.

if you want a 100% answer grow it out to about 4 inches and then repost it for a better proper ID


----------

